# Interested? (moms of stillborn babies/babies who died during/shortly after birth)



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I was deciding whether or not to post this, but I'm going to.

I have found so much comfort, compassion and information on this discussion board. It has been wonderful to meet women who are at different stages of grieving their babies and who can offer such incredible support to any woman who chooses to come here.

While I do feel comfortable sharing some of my personal stories and feelings here, there is a big part of me that is uncomfortable with the fact that this is a public board. I feel like there is a lot I hold back because frankly, I don't know who could be reading the board, in addition to you wonderful women. Seeing the amount of replies on a thread (generally low), vs the number of "views" (often high) highlights that sense of vulnerability I feel. Sharing too much could have implications for me on professional level as well.

For that reason, I am thinking of starting a private group on yahoo to eliminate the "who's out there" question. I am also thinking that this group might focus specfically on stillborn babies so that moms who've experienced this particular kind of loss will have a place to talk about issues specifically related to s/b.

I would continue to participate on this board because I think it's a wonderful community and an excellent resource for all women.

Please let me know what you think of this idea and if you would be interested in participating. It could very well be that this is a need that only I feel and I want to know if that's the case.
TIA.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I checked with Cynthia Mosher and she said it was fine to post the group here.

I'd love to be a part of it







Let me know if you need any help setting it up.

I think it's a beautiful idea.


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, so that makes 4 of us who are interested. I will look into it and keep bumping this up until the end of the week so others can have a chance to see it.

Thanks Ms.Mom.

(((hugs mamas)))


----------



## hmpc2 (Jul 1, 2003)

I am interested...Just post the details when you can. Let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

5 interested.

OK Heather, thanks.

Cyneburh,
Thank you for posting your message. Your friends are lucky to have you take such care to treat them so gently. If you think they might be interested in the group, you can PM me with their email addresses or direct them here to PM me themselves.

I came here and read for a few weeks before I was able to post and I found such comfort, which is why I wouldn't want another group to replace this board, just to compliment it.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

This forum has been going for 3 years. I think a private board to disucss some of the deep and personal reactions to grief, life after loss and relationships would be a beautiful compliment.

However, many women know about this forum and have found comfort for themselves and for dealing with friends and family. I don't think that will change.

This forum means a lot to Abimommy and I and we'll still be here - business as usual.

I know many women here communicate more deply off the boards. I think the forum Sweet Teach is proposing will be a place for these women to let their hair down.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Count me in, too!

I like the idea of offering the chance for more privacy, I tend to foget how public these boards are. And like others have said, I'm sure this forum will continue to offer comfort and support. I know it's meant so much to me and I will definitely continue coming here, as well.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Yes, I'm sure this forum will still be of much use, especially since it is open to people that have experienced all kinds of loss and not just still birth.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

6! I'm looking into things so I'll be in touch with all of you soon.

I also want to reiterate that I think this is a _wonderful_ community. This board is an extremely valuable resource for all women and I will continue to direct everyone I know who's experienced a loss of a baby to this board.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

To those of you who offered help, would you please email me at [email protected]net esp if you know anything about running/designing a discussion board please! I have gotten a spot, but just need help with some of the technical stuff (not super technical, basic set up stuff). TIA.

Also, I am changing the title of the thread to include moms whose babies died during or shortly after birth.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Sweetteach,
I am also interested when you get it up and running.
Gossamer


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

OK Gossamer, that's great!

I have a space for us and I'm working on the formatting and everything over the weekend. I should post something some time next week.


----------

